# Fibafuse bleeding!



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello folks, how is everyone doing? 
Straight to the point, did anyone of you have this issue before ? And did you know the reasons ?? 

Here are some pictures ( flats n butts).


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess the board had a big gap in it and you didnt prefill first so taped and its sagged? Or movement? 
Theres a FB page fibafuse users if you posted there you would get a lot of replies.


----------



## BDR (Dec 31, 2018)

Exactly what cazna said. With those larger gaps you want to prefill with some hot mud that’s thick. I check back before completely dry and make sure to squeeze out ALL material coming through the tape


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you very much. 

I appreciate your inputs and advices.


----------

